# Campbelltown Freecycle



## .DJ. (14/10/09)

if anyone needs one, there is a working fridge available on C/town freecycle...


----------



## kabooby (14/10/09)

What's Campbelltown freecycle?


----------



## KGB (14/10/09)

Google is your friend young Kabooby!
http://www.freecycle.org/

Basically freecycle is about recycling your still useable goods by giving them away, rather than sending them to the tip.


----------



## kabooby (14/10/09)

KGB said:


> Google is your friend young Kabooby!
> http://www.freecycle.org/
> 
> Basically freecycle is about recycling your still useable goods by giving them away, rather than sending them to the tip.


Thanks mate. I thought it may have been something specific to Campbelltown.

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## KGB (14/10/09)

Well, it kinda is. 
I was just having a look myself, I didn't realise it was getting so big locally. Good stuff, I can already think of a couple of things I can post up on the Southern Sydney board. *warm fuzzy feelings*


----------

